# Wild Breeding Attempt



## eriesteelheader

UPDATE: My attempt that has been years in the making has now begun. After a few months of preparing tanks and a month of hard work ensuring I was collecting the fish I wanted from the relevant areas, I now have an assembly of juvenile wild nattereri together shoaling in a 75 gallon tank. All are approx. 1.5”. Namely, I have 7 wild, net caught reds (points: 3 Rio Parana, 4 R. Paraguay) along with 1 small super red. They will be starting off in a 75 gallon and all (assuming no casualties) will be moved within 6 months to a low lying 180 gallon, with a possibility to go larger. I believe I have a solid enough background in breeding with a few techniques and tricks up my sleeve to give this a good college try. They seem to be taking life with each other well so far, I do have the temp in the low 70s, however I plan to raise it slightly, incrementally within the next month. I know this will be an uphill battle but I refuse to say that I am destined for failure - we’ll just see what happens.


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

Good luck on you attempt, i hope all goes well!


----------



## p-dubs

I'd say wait till they get to that big tank and then play with temps, go from 74 to like 81 in a day and see what happens when you hold the tank at 81-2...........


----------



## the_skdster

You got a long many months to go, but you'll get there.
Good Luck!


----------



## ICEE

Good Luck


----------



## eriesteelheader

Progressing nicely, all fish are at 3" plus now - aggressive and eating well.


----------



## StryfeMP

good luck with the project, i hope the very best for your attempt.


----------



## redbellyman21

StryfeMP said:


> good luck with the project, i hope the very best for your attempt.


ditto sounds exciting...


----------



## StryfeMP

How are you doing on this, any updates?


----------



## the_skdster

Yeah, updates would be great.
They doing well, growth-wise?


----------



## eriesteelheader

Update: Still growing nicely, I have 3 at around 4 inches now - the rest are smaller. I'm really happy with the coloring on 3 of them. They have the flames that are "piraya-like." These, I am almost positive, are the specimens from the R. Parana region. They are a blockier fish. All are enjoying a wide range of food items and have recently (for better or worse) are showing signs of staking out territory in the tank. I make it a practice to move rocks, plants, wood etc. on a regular basis to minimize this behavior at this point in time.


----------



## pirayaman

keep us updated sounds good


----------



## the_skdster

Yay! An update!
I thought this thread went the way the other like threads did.
phew.


----------



## StryfeMP

Thanks for the update, would you happen to have any pictures?


----------



## the_skdster

StryfeMP said:


> Thanks for the update, would you happen to have any pictures?


Yeah. Pics would be awesome!


----------



## eriesteelheader

> Yeah. Pics would be awesome!


Here's a clip now. In person, the differences of the individual fish are easy to pick up. I don't know if this does any justice or not. I will have to make it a point to take some more pics and post them. But enjoy....


----------



## pirayaman

i want baby super reds and some of those arguain ones now dammit hurry up already hahahahhaha


----------



## Leasure1

good luck


----------



## RICARDO

thats tight net caught huh! nice colors good luck with project very healthy too


----------



## StryfeMP

you've still got some time until they're actually breeding ready but they look real good, great coloration


----------



## eriesteelheader

Yes, they aren’t likely even a year old yet. Within the last month or so I have had some increased territorial issues and chasing. I lowered the temp a bit and I had to set up a hospital tank for some heavy fin nips – luckily no permanent injuries though. I actually want to use one of my other tanks for this purpose, so I have two of my other fish up for sale in the "Members Classified" section if anyone is interested.


----------



## eriesteelheader

Bump new pics


----------



## StryfeMP

All in time...


----------



## kfreeman

I love the gamble...it always makes for great tabletalk...either they like it or hate it. Hats off to you.


----------



## eriesteelheader

This shoal is for sale if anyone's interested. I need to make room for a new shoal of piraya. Let me know if interested - located in PA.


----------



## the_skdster

eriesteelheader said:


> This shoal is for sale if anyone's interested. I need to make room for a new shoal of piraya. Let me know if interested - located in PA.











Really wanted this project to succeed.
Guess everyone has their issues, not just me.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD

Very typical! Been there done that....


----------



## mykil73g

rats. I was gonna ask if you had any problems with parasites or things of that sort...


----------



## Rick james

Man, I was also wanting to see how this turned out.


----------

